# التصميم الصناعي - Industrial Design



## م/عبدالله (4 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


إخواني الغالين أنا عندي بكالوريوس هندسة عمارة داخلية Interior Architecture وأريد دراسة ماجستير في التصميم الصناعي - Industrial Design فهل تنصحوني فيه؟ وأريد أعرف معلومات أكثر عن التصميم الصناعي

وشكرااا يالغالين


----------



## م/عبدالله (17 فبراير 2011)

100 مشاهدة ومافي رد واحد؟؟؟ 

غريب قسم الهندسة الصناعية وماحد يرد؟؟


----------



## Level way (22 أكتوبر 2011)

أخوي هندسة التصميم الصناعي تختلف قليلا عن الهندسة الصناعية فهي أحد علوم التصميم الهندسي ويختص مهندس التصميم في العديد من المجالات أبرزها تصميم المنتجات الهندسية من ( الأثاث - النقل و المواصلات - الإبتكارات - الإختراعات - التصميمات الهندسية الفنية ذات امكانية الإنتاج الكمي )

و أفضل مكان تدرس فيه ماجستير هندسة التصميم الصناعي هو 
Master Industrial Design Engineering

أو في بريطانيا أو ألمانيا 

والله يعينك ياخوي


----------



## slimani samir (23 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you...............................


----------



## نووور2003 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

هناك فرق بين التصميم الصناعي والهندسة الصناعيه
فالتصميم الصناعي منفصل عن كليه الهندسة
ولكنه قسم في احد اقسام كليه الفنون التطبيقية
واان كنت بحاجه لمعرفه المزيد فيمكن بعد اجابتك ان اوضح اكثر
لكي لااطيل بدون داع فقط
وبارك الله فيكم


----------

